# iPhone 3G V's Blackberry Storm



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

My phone contract is up for renewal and I've narrowed it down to these two phones. I've used a colleagues iPhone and it's a nice peice of kit, but the Blackberry looks like it'll do everything the iPhone will, and a bit more too. 

I'm after something that I can use as a sat-nav, that'll play a movie or two if it's a quiet night shift, is fairly rugged and fault free, will let me email documents to my work email address if I'm out on the road, and has plenty of bells & whistles to keep me entertained during the term of it's contract. I've currently got an O2 Orbit (Mk 1) and it's perfect for me, apart from it being a bit on the slow side now. 

Which would you go for?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackberry EVERY time ...


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Does the Blackberry Storm have WiFi?


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Blackberry.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The storm doesn't have Wi-Fi unfortunatley -

I'd still go for one though as the iPhone appears to be a little like a clitoris...











Every c*** seems to have one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

NickP said:


> The storm doesn't have Wi-Fi unfortunatley -
> 
> I'd still go for one though as the iPhone appears to be a little like a clitoris...
> 
> Every c*** seems to have one


You sure? The bold does and thats supposedly the lesser model!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Brazo said:


> You sure? The bold does and thats supposedly the lesser model!


Yes


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Fair play, glad I got the bold, didn't want finger prints over the screen anyway:lol:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

having owned an iphone and swapped it for a bb bold it can quite easily say the storm even though i havent used it! BB is a world apart and the speed of the unit is sooo much better than the iPhone.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Does the storm not have 3G? Bold does btw!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Does the storm not have 3G? Bold does btw!


Yes - has HSPDA 3G 

Full spec here :http://blackberry.vodafone.co.uk/storm/specifications/


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i was disappointed to read about the lack of WiFi, seems crazy they havent included it, for me that a killer blow.

It certainly beats elements of the iphone easily which has to be good news for everyone as it'll force apple to think again when it comes to the 3gen iphone.

Think I need to try both phones before making judgement....


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd have a BB but for the lack of wireless, that would be the deal breaker I think (and the size of it). iPhone looks nice and generally I like Apple products but some of the people I know who have them think having one makes them very very important indeed and I'm not going there. It's just a phone.

Actually I think I'll have a C902/5.  Then at least I'd stand a chance of getting it in my pocket.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

well i'm picking my storm up tommorow & can't wait to get hold of it, i mainly need it for internet & email so it's ideal. having seen a demo handset in the store it does'nt seem that big at all really. 

anyone else picking one up tommorow?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

or,you could be like me and go for the SE X1 and be looking up, and replying to topics here from it!


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> well i'm picking my storm up tommorow & can't wait to get hold of it, i mainly need it for internet & email so it's ideal. having seen a demo handset in the store it does'nt seem that big at all really.
> 
> anyone else picking one up tommorow?


Yup, possibly me if the Cas-Vegas Vodafone shop has any in stock :thumb:

I do like the iPhone, but I think I'm sold on the Blackberry. Mainly due to the additional satnav software that's available. Google Maps is a nice program, but I wouldn't want to be looking down at the screen while trying to get somewhere - voice directions are an essential thing for me :car:

Still think it's really daft of them not to have included Wi-Fi on the storm though!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have had BBs for ages and also have an iPhone.

I find the touch screen on the iPhone is nowhere near as good as the BB keyboards. That makes me worry that the Storm touch screen might also be a PITA....

The GPS on the iPhone doesnt give step by step directions, and while I found it useful for navigating on fotot around a city centre the other day, I cant see it being much use in the car. The maps on the BB looks better although I havent used it personally yet.

Wi-fi is great where its availabale, and it really speeds up my iPhone when I connect at home, but then I am on my laptop or desktop anyway... It also impacts battery life and that is already an issue on the iPhone. If you have GPS, 3G and wi-fi enabled on the iPhone it does seem to run out of juice VERY quickly 

I think the email capabilities on the BBs are tough to beat. Its certainly better than exchange on my iPhone. The surfing capabilities of the iPhone seem better on the iPhone, and from some Bold owners I know, I have been told that its not particularly fast on those either.

I expect to get a Bold, as mine is really a business tool, and surfing is a bonus for when I'm waiting around etc and want to check stuff etc. I have tried but really dont think I could live my an iPhone as my main business tool.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The touch screen on the Storm is totally different from the iPhone: it has small gell filled buttons under the screen which click like normal buttons - quite surreal.

The BB satnav is only free for the first 6 mths of an 18mth contract although I don't know how much it is after that.

The lack of Bluetooth on the iPhone kills it for me since my car has bluetooth hands free. However the lack of WiFi on the Storm would stop me buying one just now - roll on version 2.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

the only thing that has stopped me pushing the buy button on the storm is will they decide to bring a wifi version out soon


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

> BillyT Said:the only thing that has stopped me pushing the buy button on the storm is will they decide to bring a wifi version out soon


I was in the Vodaphone shop last week looking at their demo versions and I asked the manager that very question. He said that he believed this was currently under consideration. Given the speed of change at the moment in phone technology, it wouldn't surprise me to find a WiFi version in 6 to 9 months.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i would be happy if they did what o2 do with the iphone and let you upgrade when new model comes out. but vodafone are not like that


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

organgrinder said:


> The lack of Bluetooth on the iPhone kills it for me since my car has bluetooth hands free.


The iphone has bluetooth fella (goto settings > general > bluetooth), its a voice only version (so no transferring data such as photo's, music etc) but its perfectly fine for pairing with in-car handsfree, i've paired easily with a nokia CK-7W and i'm just about to buy a Parrot CK3000 for my golf which it also pairs with without any issues.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife has the iPhone and it won't pair with the built in Bluetooth on my car. We asked O2 about it and they said that was common and that I should buy a separate bluetooth headset: I currently have my whole phone book available on screen and answer and make calls from the steering wheel, so it doesn't fit my needs.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

just decide fluck the wifi i wont need it to much and i will be going for the storm today


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

organgrinder said:


> My wife has the iPhone and it won't pair with the built in Bluetooth on my car. We asked O2 about it and they said that was common and that I should buy a separate bluetooth headset: I currently have my whole phone book available on screen and answer and make calls from the steering wheel, so it doesn't fit my needs.


Guess they'll be some compatibility issues then.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

well just had mine delivered  good old vodafone i arranged to have it delivered to the store & it's just arrived at my house. not had time to play with it yet but 1st impressions are that it's not that big at all, & the quality of the handset is surprisingly good :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I need one to do BB Enterprise server but am constantly being told the first Storms dont support it - anyone know for sure?


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> well i'm picking my storm up tommorow & can't wait to get hold of it, i mainly need it for internet & email so it's ideal. having seen a demo handset in the store it does'nt seem that big at all really.
> 
> anyone else picking one up tommorow?


Did you manage to get yours this morning? I'm still waiting for them to be in stock at my local Vodafone shop :wall:

Edit, just seen your latest post. What do you think to it now you've had it to use for a few hours?


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

not getting good reviews herehttp://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/blackberry-storm.htm


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

johnboy said:


> not getting good reviews herehttp://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/blackberry-storm.htm


what???

5/5 and a glowing review there


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Blackberry Storm, looks quite chunky etc.

Currently have a iPhone 3G and love it. Had a O2 Orbit 2 for a couple of months, but since I have a Mac at home it didn't sync without 3rd party software. 

So the iPhone won in that department and I can also still access my works exchange server.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

jezza said:


> Did you manage to get yours this morning? I'm still waiting for them to be in stock at my local Vodafone shop :wall:
> 
> Edit, just seen your latest post. What do you think to it now you've had it to use for a few hours?


not that impressed really, preferred my old n95, saying that i've only just had it and not really set much up but i think it will grow on me. the touch screen can be really awkward when using the internet aswell,


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> what???
> 
> 5/5 and a glowing review there


if you read the readers on there they dont give a good average


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Neither, HTC all the way for me!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Storm strikes me as a Bold with a touch screen. Bold is OK but I was underwhelmed. Depends what you want. Push email from company servers - I'd go with blackberry, just about everything else, I'd be tempted by iphone.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Voted for the blackberry, everyone and there dog has an iPhone now........me included


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i got the storm and took it back and then took the next one back the screen would stop working after a day got the iphone instead fingers crossed


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

well i took my storm back today luckily because of a **** up by vodafone & they wanted the handset back, not impressed at all with it anyway, swapped it with a n96 and it's miles better than the storm


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I vote for my little Sagem job....simple easy to use with BIG numbers aswell just the job can't beat it :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumb:Blackberry gets my vote.

I love my company Blackberry Pearl (soon to be a Bold) - Best phone I've ever owned. Free line rent, free calls, free texts, free internet. :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

storm will be here tomorrow  sweet!


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

the lack of Wifi is to pressure people into getting more expensive contract with unlimited internet in my opinion.


after playing with one instore i'm still tempted when price comes down a bit!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

had the chance to use a Strom a few times. It has some advantages but also some big drawbacks. 

The screen stays live during calls so as you hold it to your face it hits the mute button, and doesnt tell you, so causes the conversation to stop. The off button is a real problem and it gets switched off when you dont want it to.

It was enough to make me pass as a useful business tool. My colleague got one of day 1 and is so sick of it they are desperate to get rid of it and go back to a standard BB...


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Had the iphone but ended up with a Nokia e71, fantastic business tool and just won mobile phone of the year :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

loving this storm thing so far, bought a track pack from vodafone and the inbuilt speaker seems pretty good. just need to convert the rest of my cds into roxio.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Or wait 4 months and get the ultimate computer phone by far the Nokia N97


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Not a fan of nokia tbh. Never have been and probably never will.


----------

